

iPhone development tip:  pick a name starting with an early letter in the alphabet. - amichail

Notice that the releases for a particular day are sorted alphabetically.  Moreover, at most the first 25 are shown automatically.  So this will normally require users to tap "Twenty Five More..." to see apps with names starting with later letters of the alphabet.
======
mahmud
This has been used and abused by business who wanted to list themselves in the
first entry for a category in the phone book: "1AAAA Auto Insuranace" and
such. But the practice became obsolete when the phone directory publishers
allowed business to pay for graphical, sometimes full-page ads.

The introduction of an "app recommendation" algorithm will make these cryptic
names moot.

~~~
amichail
You don't need a recommendation algorithm to solve this particular problem.
Apple could just sort by the release time.

Maybe it was done this way to be more user friendly and/or to get full apps to
appear in the same place as their lite versions.

